# Cocaine



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Another in my drug poll series.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Tried it ,didnt like it. Never did like the "numbing" effects it has. I tried smoking it and it made my throat so numb it scared me.. :afr did it like twice as a 17 year old and never again.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

This is getting boring, Karl.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep, tried it a few times. It was ok, but nothing great.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Cocaine*



Amelia said:


> This is getting boring, Karl.


This is research. Research tends to be boring.

So far it's 7 to 7, which I find very surprising. I had no idea coke was so popular.

And since I know you really want to know, nope, I've never done coke either. In fact, I've never even seen cocaine in real life nor personally met anybody that I knew to be a coke user.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Cocaine is probably the only drug I could ever picture myself trying if given the opportunity.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Seeing as my dad was addicted to the stuff throughout most my childhood I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Cocaine*



mserychic said:


> Seeing as my dad was addicted to the stuff throughout most my childhood I want nothing to do with it.


((((((((((((((((Kori))))))))))))))))))

I tried it once and didn't like it at all.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't like cocaine, I just like the way that it smells. :tiptoe





Really, no, I've never tried it.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Nope. Known plenty of people that do it, though. Years ago I ranted about the "coke parties", as I called them, that took place at my house when my younger brother lived here... drug deals going on outside my door while I'm locked in my room. 

The area I used to live in seems to have been drenched in cocaine for a period of time. Regular old cocaine seems to be popular with middle and upper class white kids, at least from what I've seen.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Once a month, if that. It's a shame I am poverty stricken and I spend all the money I have on frequent alcohol binges.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

No.


----------



## Loner (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's the type of drug I'd get addicted to, so I never tried it, though it was occasionally available.


----------



## ankshus (Jul 13, 2007)

A few times when I was in H.S. Didn't find it that amazing really.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have never personally met Powdah....Powdah Cocaine. :haha


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

never tried it


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

never tried it... never even been around people while they do it. it's not very popular around here.. not with the people i know, anyway.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I've done it and quite some stories. I loved it from the start. Then, I stopped. Then, I tried it about 4-5 months ago, and it made me extremely anxious and I hated it. I don't think I'll be touching it anytime soon.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I never snorted the stuff but my father admitted to snorting the nosecandy back in the 1970s when he would go to the disco clubs.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I have never tried it although I've known people who have. I guess I am curious about it but it never particularly appealed to me. Plus, the stories I've heard from a few veteran drug users make it clear that it's not something to bother with unless you have a very strong will...which I do not. Maybe if I was traveling in south america and it was offered to me i might try it once but that's about it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

idealist said:


> Wow 35% of people here have tried it so far. Am I the only person surprised by this? (I haven't tried it nor will I ever btw)


im surprised. im surprised that people with SA tried it because i always thought these types of drugs were hard to come by if you didnt know people. i wonder if the people who have tried them have/had friends when they tried them? i've never been high before and not interested in being high. the almighty O is good enough for me


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Gumaro said:


> idealist said:
> 
> 
> > Wow 35% of people here have tried it so far. Am I the only person surprised by this? (I haven't tried it nor will I ever btw)
> ...


What's that? :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Strange Religion said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > idealist said:
> ...


:b


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

No, and I never will. Cocaine turned my dad into a permanent #$%hole.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

ahhh cocaine.....I'm glad I'm such a cheap *******, otherwise I'd be in trouble. 100 bucks gone in a night....to rich for my blood, fun but too expensive. Hey, wheres the magic mushrooms thread? slacking off eh?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

No.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing much to say really I already voted.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Been there, done that. I'm over it. The 15 minutes of exhilaration and social awesomeness is not worth the cost, comedown, or physical effects you feel the next day. And waking up with a bloody nose the next day? Not so fresh. I can certainly see how people get addicted to it.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

never
why do ppl do drugs?????


----------



## Freak (Jul 18, 2009)

The perfect drug for S.A

but if you havent done it - dont be tempted

Freud thought it could help treat depression -I think this is true but could also have bad affects.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

nope


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I tried it at a festival and had a great time on it. It's rather moreish :b Wouldn't want to do it often enough to get addicted.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i tried it a few times several years ago but it gave me anxiety over my heart beating too hard.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Its supposed to be very similar to focalin. Never tried focalin. 

As long as you realize it only lasts 30min to hour, you won't be dissapointed.

D.A.R.E. to think for yourself.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cocaine is not sold at walmart.  So I buy Monster


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

only once or twice.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

.. is a helluva drug


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The idea of snorting anything doesn't sit well with me & really I've never been inclined to try the harder drugs however films make it look as though a one off would be fun


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I fail to see the attraction of coke -- weed and psychedelics are physically non-addictive and relatively safe while coke gives you a 20-30 min. high, is insanely addictive, and can cause cardiac problems amongst a whole host of other things (or so "my friend" told me).


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I've never touched an illegal drug and never will. Even if I wanted to, I wouldn't have the slightest clue on how to get some.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I've tried it once because it was supplied and was surprised how much I talked that night. I didn't go to sleep until the next day around noon though.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Belshazzar said:


> I fail to see the attraction of coke -- weed and psychedelics are physically non-addictive and relatively safe while coke gives you a 20-30 min. high, is insanely addictive, and can cause cardiac problems amongst a whole host of other things (or so "my friend" told me).


Cocaine isn't physically addictive either.



> Addiction Potential
> One of the most problematic aspects of cocaine is its addictive qualities. While cocaine is not believed to be physically addicting, it is, without a doubt, psychologically addicting. Those who use cocaine heavily or regularly frequently encounter great difficulty ceasing use.


P.S. - I love the term "nose candy."


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

delete


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Never tried it.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't believe this many people with SA have used cocaine!


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> Cocaine isn't physically addictive either.
> 
> P.S. - I love the term "nose candy."


I stand corrected. Now I feel too much like a DARE representative. 

I still stand by my statement that coke is far more addictive than psychedelics, though. Coke acts on the dopaminergic system much more heavily, which is more likely to create an addiction. It also has a harsher come-down.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've never tried it, but that's mainly because I've never really been around it. I might try it out if I had the opportunity.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope, the use of illegal drugs never caught on with me, thankfully. Don't see the point of using these mind bending drugs, they solve jack**** tbh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Not in a million years. It could bring nothing positive to my life whatsoever and only have the potential to destroy it.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

First time I used coke I was about 15 and I tried to start a fight with an entire busload of high school football players. That stuff goes right to my head lol.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

ew no. the idea of sniffing anything up your nose freaks me out.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Never done it. Not really interested in it but if a friend offered me a line I'd probably partake. Seems like it might be a good drug to use if you're going clubbing but since I don't do that I don't really see the point.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Belshazzar said:


> I stand corrected. Now I feel too much like a DARE representative.
> 
> I still stand by my statement that coke is far more addictive than psychedelics, though. Coke acts on the dopaminergic system much more heavily, which is more likely to create an addiction. It also has a harsher come-down.


There are millions of coke addicts of would agree! I just tend to always point out that the potential for physical dependence of a substance doesn't really determine what people will get addicted to (it certainly helps though).


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

This sort of thing is very upsetting. To take something so very serious and potentially dangerous and minimize it as just another right of passage,is very irresponsible. No,I haven't used it and never will. There are MANY people who have not and never would use this drug. It saddens me that this could be treated as just another poll about some minor curiosity.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> This sort of thing is very upsetting. To take something so very serious and potentially dangerous and minimize it as just another right of passage,is very irresponsible. No,I haven't used it and never will. There are MANY people who have not and never would use this drug. It saddens me that this could be treated as just another poll about some minor curiosity.


If you were to compare sex with coke, I think sex would definitely have it beat for addictiveness and dangers. Nobody has made a big deal about sex for quite a while, except for religious extremists. So why make more out of other drugs then is really there? It amazes me how little people really know about the drugs that they condemn.

I think coke is a bad idea to get into, but mainly because it is illegal. I mean, Freud was one of the biggest coke heads in history before it was made illegal, and he seemed to do alright with his life.

How are we going to progress as a society if we don't talk openly and honestly about this stuff?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

It always amazes me how far people will go to justify drug use. There's always some example that can be dredged up here or there,of someone that used and seemingly had no ill effects. My main concern is the young age of most poster here-I'm guessing 15-24? I was very lonely,lost and depressed at that age. Not surprisingly,this also led to being quite desperate to fit in AND impressionable.- To treat this as just another poll,along the lines of " do you prefer Coke or Diet Coke"-- is irresponsible at best and dangerous at it's worst.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> It always amazes me how far people will go to justify drug use. There's always some example that can be dredged up here or there,of someone that used and seemingly had no ill effects. My main concern is the young age of most poster here-I'm guessing 15-24? I was very lonely,lost and depressed at that age. Not surprisingly,this also led to being quite desperate to fit in AND impressionable.- To treat this as just another poll,along the lines of " do you prefer Coke or Diet Coke"-- is irresponsible at best and dangerous at it's worst.


I don't need to justify anything. Sometimes I just need to educate people. And there are many examples of successful people who have used coke. Like just about every artist, musician, or actor in Hollywood.

But explain why it is dangerous to be honest and let people form their own opinions on whether something is good or bad, 'cause I don't get what's so harmful about this poll. Do you really think kids are going to run out and try cocaine just because of some poll they saw on the internet? That seems a little bit insulting. Most kids now days probably know more about drugs and their bodies then a lot of adults do. And they can easily tell when they're being lied to, so might as well just be honest with them and let them decide for themselves. There's no better way to get kids to try something then for an adult to tell them it's "bad".


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

A taste of honesty-the drug is extremely addictive-regardless of your last reaction to the drug,there's no way to assure what the next reaction will be.- In fact,there's a regular potpourri of possible outcomes-respiratory arrest,heart attack,stroke,psychosis,etc.,etc. I'm not going to continue with this,I think I've made my point. I wanted to mention my concerns and add a bit of realistic info. I feel I've accomplished both. Also,this poll was largely only for attention and I think I've already given it far more than it's worth. If you choose to dabble in dangerous drugs,go for it-just don't attempt to minimize what's really going on.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> A taste of honesty-the drug is extremely addictive-regardless of your last reaction to the drug,there's no way to assure what the next reaction will be.- In fact,there's a regular potpourri of possible outcomes-respiratory arrest,heart attack,stroke,psychosis,etc.,etc. I'm not going to continue with this,I think I've made my point. I wanted to mention my concerns and add a bit of realistic info. I feel I've accomplished both. Also,this poll was largely only for attention and I think I've already given it far more than it's worth. If you choose to dabble in dangerous drugs,go for it-just don't attempt to minimize what's really going on.


All the same risks as a strong shot of espresso or the prescription drugs they hand out like candy for ADHD. The biggest danger of coke is that you have to buy it from unregulated drug dealers and it costs a fortune. Both have to do with it being illegal, not the drug itself. But that is why I don't encourage it. You don't want to get hooked on something supplied by lawless people who are making a fortune off of you. That's just asking for trouble. And I think this makes more sense to kids because it doesn't sound hypocritical.

Anyway, my opinion about this poll remains, and I even think it is helpful because it's educational. I guess we will just have to agree to disagree on that.


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom (Jan 18, 2009)

I've done it about 5 times, and each experience was with very pure cocaine. 

Since I don't know how "stomped" cocaine feels I can't comment on everyone elses experiences but mine was absolutely heavenly. All times were at parties so each night was one of those "OMG, this is the greatest night ever" nights. I personally like the numbing feeling, but just like everyone else I HATE the comedown. Only a few things feel worse than a coke comedown one of them being the days after rolling on ecstasy and the hangover I had from alcohol 2 days ago.

Stay safe everybody, if you've never tried it it's probably a goo idea you don't. I had a very good friend buy a quarter ounce for 400 with intentions on selling it and ended up shooting all of it in one night. Crazy drug.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Never tried it, never will... I'd probably get addicted.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,922619,00.html


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Still Waters said:


> A taste of honesty-the drug is extremely addictive-regardless of your last reaction to the drug,there's no way to assure what the next reaction will be.- In fact,there's a regular potpourri of possible outcomes-respiratory arrest,heart attack,stroke,psychosis,etc.,etc. I'm not going to continue with this,I think I've made my point. I wanted to mention my concerns and add a bit of realistic info. I feel I've accomplished both. Also,this poll was largely only for attention and I think I've already given it far more than it's worth. If you choose to dabble in dangerous drugs,go for it-just don't attempt to minimize what's really going on.


lol, you never tried cocaine. So how is this a taste of honesty when you have no idea yourself? The chances of those outcomes are more remote than you think.

I'm not saying cocaine is completely safe because the long-term effects is detrimental to mental stability and making you deteriorate physically. But snorting or smoking crack once in a while is safe enough and it's not going to kill you, it's extremely hard to OD on cocaine, unless you have lots of money and you get it raw, which are two unlikely occurrences for the average person.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

No, never had the opportunity to.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

SpunUndone said:


> If you were to compare sex with coke, I think sex would definitely have it beat for addictiveness and dangers. Nobody has made a big deal about sex for quite a while, except for religious extremists. So why make more out of other drugs then is really there? It amazes me how little people really know about the drugs that they condemn.
> 
> I think coke is a bad idea to get into, but mainly because it is illegal. I mean, Freud was one of the biggest coke heads in history before it was made illegal, and he seemed to do alright with his life.
> 
> How are we going to progress as a society if we don't talk openly and honestly about this stuff?


that's a ridiculous comparison. cocaine is bad for you, sex is good for you. can sex be dangerous? sure, but we need sex (or we wouldn't be here) and when done right (which really isn't all that hard) it's not the least bit harmful.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> A taste of honesty-the drug is extremely addictive-regardless of your last reaction to the drug,there's no way to assure what the next reaction will be.- In fact,there's a regular potpourri of possible outcomes-respiratory arrest,heart attack,stroke,psychosis,etc.,etc. I'm not going to continue with this,I think I've made my point. I wanted to mention my concerns and add a bit of realistic info. I feel I've accomplished both. Also,this poll was largely only for attention and I think I've already given it far more than it's worth. If you choose to dabble in dangerous drugs,go for it-just don't attempt to minimize what's really going on.


i respect your position on cocaine but i do want to point out that cocaine is really no more dangerous than alcohol (debatable perhaps but they are definitely both in the same category in terms of danger) i've even seen some statistics that indicate alcohol is more dangerous. and alcohol definitely causes more harm to innocent victims with all the drunk driving that goes on (cocaine doesn't impair driving as much as alcohol). so if you're against alcohol too, that's fine. i just ask that people recognize that the major difference between the two is that one is legal and socially acceptable and the other is not.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. Just once back when I was a stupid teenager. It didn't do much at all to me except irritate my sinuses a little. I'll never do it again. :no

See: Whitney Houston


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've tried it 3 times. Twice I didn't feel anything much at all. The only time I felt anything was the first time when I tried it with my ex in Japan after a night out drinking. It was 5AM and we were chatting with a couple of his friends. Definitely did not feel tired at all after snorting it. Didn't feel high, just very alert. Maybe I didn't snort enough of it but alcohol feels like a much stronger drug than coke.

I wouldn't mind trying it again. Since I'm a naturally sleep/lethargic person it's nice to feel up sometimes.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Nope, never tried it and never will. That is one drug I would never experiment with


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Hell no. I hate stimulants in the first place. Plus nothing is going inside my nose :/


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

She's all right she's all right she's all right

Cocaine


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope. Kinda surprised by all the yes's!


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, did my fair share of it back in my drug using days. Didn't really like it at first, because i don't like stimulants, they give me serious anxiety. Then i learned about doing it while drinking...that was something i liked quite a bit. I could drink a whole thirty pack by myself if i had a bag of blow. I would drink about 5 beers before i started the blow, then do a line about every twenty minutes or so. The blow would quickly bring me out of my drunken stupor, and i'd be alert yet relaxed all night. I'd continue to drink the whole night but never feel drunk, just the coke euphoria without all the negative speedy stimulant side effects. Then about 30 minutes after my last line the alcohol would hit me like a freaking freight train. Had to always make sure i was at home or near a bed by that time, because it was a garauntee that i was passing out.

These days i stay away from drugs. I still drink about twice a week (yeah yeah i know, alcohol is a drug too), but i hope to quit that too eventually


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Nope. Never done any drug in general to be honest.


----------

